# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  رشته بهداشت مواد غذایی و رشته بازرسی گوشت

## hamidshams

سلام دوستان کسی از رشته بهداشت مواد غذایی و بازرسی گوشت اطلاعی داره؟؟ خواهش میکنم جواب بدید از نظر بازار کار چطوره میشه یه شغلی دست و پا کرد؟ ارزش چهار سال وقت گذاشتن داره؟؟؟ ممنون میشم اگه کسی اطلاعی داره بهم کمک کنه ....

----------


## amir 1378

رشته ی خوبی نیس  تکمیل ظرفیت میخوای بزنیش؟ یه رشته دیگه انتخاب کنی بهتره

----------


## hamidshams

> رشته ی خوبی نیس  تکمیل ظرفیت میخوای بزنیش؟ یه رشته دیگه انتخاب کنی بهتره


نه تو تکمیل ظرفیت نیست اما میخوام دربارش بدونم .. میخوام برم بهداشت مواد غذایی هیچی اما ازش نمیدونم ... دلیل شما واسه خوب نبودنش؟؟؟؟

----------


## hamidshams

دوستان خواهش میکنم اگه کسی میدونه راهنماییم کنه دقیق برام خیلی مهمه . دم همگی گرم

----------


## hamidshams

ینی هیچی نمیدونید دوستان؟؟؟؟؟ :Yahoo (17):  :Yahoo (17):  :Yahoo (101):  :Yahoo (101):

----------

